# river walleye and sauger?



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

got a couple of questions.....first....is a jig and twister better to use for the spring run?.....i've heard jig and minnow is better on inland lakes in the spring.....also, i went camping in june this past year on little beaver creek and caught a couple of saugers on jig and twister.....the next week we didnt catch anything.....is june a good time to fish this creek for them?....thank's for any info...


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Jig and twisters will work all year round. The water temp and flow of stream will determine where you will find fish. In June when the water starts to heat up wait for good rains and fish deep holes and riprap areas. 

Promag


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

promag said:


> Jig and twisters will work all year round. The water temp and flow of stream will determine where you will find fish. In June when the water starts to heat up wait for good rains and fish deep holes and riprap areas.
> 
> Promag


Yep! Just because you caught them in one place one week, doesn't mean they will be there the next. You have to stay versatile, and if the old spots aren't working, try some different areas. I've caught both sauger and walleye way up in there above Grimm's Bridge. Some other baits I like are Blakemore Road Runners or Thumper Jigs in 1/16 to 1/4 oz depending on how deep the hole is.


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike,. I use an old school technique alot in the Ohio River and have been very successful with it! I actually like to try alot of different stuff,but it seems I always revert back to it. I use plain jig hooks with no lead,.1/0 or 2/0 size,.and a walking sinker. Of course the sinker on bottom and then I put one jig hook about a foot up and another about two foot! These measuresments can be adjusted and usually are until I find the zone where the hits are! O the jig hooks,.I like using gulp minnows,power bait flukes, or curly tails and again, you may have to adjust color or selection of bait to fit! Also the walking sinker size is adjusted according to current, water depth, or other factors! It is a very versitile method with alot of range of adjustment! Once you get it down,.it becomes a staple method,.I'll guarantee it!!


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

I prefer plastic, but have seen few occasions when the fish preferred minnows. Most the time though plastic works fine.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

Never tried jig hooks before, ill definitely pick some up for next time.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

